# morocco touring - SATNAV?



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We are sort of planning to go to morocco, but have just found out neither or tom tom or garmin include it on the mapping. Is this the morm because it is not in Europe and if so can anyone recommend a good map, the only problem is we are in spain. Is lpg available in Morocco
ann



site helper note - more detail in title


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

You can download Moroccan maps on both the Tom Tom and Garmin.

never seen LPG from the pumps in Morocco.

.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

The TomTom map for Morocco needs to be downloaded from their website. It cost me £44.00 last year but was well worth it.

As Detourer says I don't think you will find autogas from pumps in Morocco. 

I was there 11 weeks and only used one 11kg Gaslow bottle, despite having a gas BBQ point. Unlikely you will need gas for heating  One of the advantages of this country is that hook-up is very cheap. 

Jed


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We've recently loaded Morocco maps onto our Garmin nuvi 1390 using garmin.openstreetmap.nl .

The instructions are here.

..... and it's completely free.

Barry


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for your post Barry. Regarding the opensource nl maps, the instructions completely floored me, when I saw your post I thought, "thank God an easier option", but then ..... well it might be an easier option but somehow I think either I'll buy a Morocco map on paper from La Canada next week, or I'll bite the bullet and buy Garmins 74 quid option.

I wish I was more computer literate but I seem to stop at using them, understanding what happens on the inside is "elsewhere". I regret I sort of come to a halt unless it says, "to load map press here".

Considering I'll be following a bloke in a big truck, Desert Detours, perhaps I don't need to worry where I am.


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

JustRadio said:


> Considering I'll be following a bloke in a big truck, Desert Detours, perhaps I don't need to worry where I am.


Suggest you contact them and get in writing EXACTLY what YOUR tour will get. We met the tour in December and there was just Ray in a CAR, no unimog, no staff……….


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I got this info from another site, so I can't claim to be all-seeing. I'm sure it's accurate though.

Ther's an Afriqqia gas station on the Safi road out of Marrakesh not far short of the Motorway to Agadir. Co-ordinates 31.43'50''north, 08.05'42'' west. 

They will fill any bottle, including Gaslow if you take it into the station, through the gates. About £12 for 12kgs gas (21L approx).


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi JustRadio

"Considering I'll be following a bloke in a big truck, Desert Detours, perhaps I don't need to worry where I am."

No, you and we will know where you are at all times……… 37th year in Morocco makes it hard to get lost, but we still have Maps, Pro-GPS, Vehicle Tracking Systems, full time Moroccan staff on every tour etc…….Just follow the "Bloke in the Big Truck" and/or use the detailed Route/Day Book.

And the predictable Rankin Rant……" Suggest you contact them and get in writing EXACTLY what YOUR tour will get. We met the tour in December and there was just Ray in a CAR, no Unimog, no staff………."

As if……… Yes Rankin we met, or at least you past by our small group, in the campsite at Marrakech, December. Quite right you would not have seen the Unimog, that and one of our two Nissan Navarra 4x4's was with the second December/Christmas/New Year group following a few days behind.

Car? I wish…….You missed the LWB Renault Traffic People Carrier and Trailer [of course you didn't]. You had just dropped off Youseff, one of our Casual/Part-Time Staff, who had joined you, in your vehicle, for the Ouazzazte-Marrakech section but obviously missed A'Hammed [now in his 12th year with us] as you passed us by in the campsite. Never mind!

The Unimog [soon to be retired] should be back from Morocco tomorrow afternoon by the way :lol: .

Anyway…….. You will be pleased to know that we have just added a LWB Merc Sprinter HR to the fleet………but do desperately need at least two additional [experienced] staff if anyone is interested :wink: .

..


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi SilverF1

Can't confirm the co-ord's, but at least up until last month [things change!] they did fill bottles. But it can take time and a bit of fluffing about.

But, if you use Camping Fadous on the Casablanca road, Hammid the mini-bus driver will take empty and return full bottles for you.

.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

exactly who said we don't need to worry about gas. Sat in the snow in Ifrane as I type


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi again Kevanna1959

Can't do anything about the gas, but you will find plenty all around and cheap. You can even buy old Camping Gaz Bottles with heaters…….but use with care.

Anyway, tonight at 21.00 [Spanish time] the road from Azrou towards Midelt was open but with drifting snow in places. It is raining so it could get washed away or, as it is very cold so that could turn to more snow overnight.

If you do get as far as Azrou in the morning, just go into the town and ask at the "Grand Taxi" rank regarding current conditions towards Midelt as there will be taxis there having recently done or waiting to do the run.

Your other question……….At this time there is snow on the Tizzi n Tickka [Ouazzazate - Marrakech] at a number of places,but it is open. It is raining and again this could turn to snow overnight…….but I doubt you will get there by tomorrow even if the conditions are OK.

NOT making a suggestion as such but depending on your time/plans/schedule you may want to look at taking the N8 from Azrou to Marrakech via Khenifra and Beni-Mellal, which at this time is clear and has had no snow [being north of the Atlas].

Ray


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Detourer said:


> And the predictable Rankin Rant


Predictable - yes, I hope so, whenever I see a LIE from Detourer or Freeranger or whatever other username you make up I WILL speak up.

Suggest you buy a dictionary though:

RANT

verb: rant; 3rd person present: rants; past tense: ranted; past participle: ranted; gerund or present participle: ranting

1.	â€¨speak or shout at length in an angry, impassioned way.

No, I didn't speak or shout in an angry, impassioned way; I advised a member of this forum to ascertain EXACTLY what he was getting as he was under the impression that he was getting a big truck.

Oh and I didn't mention Marrakech because that was NOT where I first came across the tour group. We came across one, lone motorhome from your tour at the top of the Tizi-n-Tichka pass.

All on his own.

No Tour Leader.

No back up vehicle.

Just a lone motorhome trying very hard to get himself out of a carpark at the top of a mountain pass.

THEN we arrived in Marrakech where your tour of 4 vans was sited for ONE whole day. No backup staff though. No 4x4.

Amazing how you can see a city such as Marrakech in one day, we must be slow as we were there for 5 days.



Detourer said:


> You had just dropped off Youseff, one of our Casual/Part-Time Staff, who had joined you, in your vehicle, for the Ouazzazte-Marrakech section


Sorry, don't know who Youseff is and I certainly don't pick up strangers in a foreign country so it must be another LIE. Well, I and the five other motorhomes with me, KNOW IT'S A LIE. Why do you LIE Ray?

Your website quotes "Our range of support vehicles include two huge custom built 4x4 trucks, various 4x4's, people carriers etc. Most of our tours have TWO escort vehicles."

Which is where this started, advising someone who is parting with their hard earned money to make sure that they are getting what they think they are after reading the information published by your company.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

kevanna1959 said:


> exactly who said we don't need to worry about gas. Sat in the snow in Ifrane as I type


I was only joking :lol: Forgot to mention I arrived there at the end of March. You didn't say you were going in winter when the mountain roads are blocked by snow.

Find yourself a little campsite like Azrou, plug into cheap electric, turn up the heating and enjoy a good stew :lol: (oops, sorry, Tagine).

It will soon warm up, especially after you've crossed the Atlas.

I'm jealous. Wish I was out there instead of sat here at work.

Jed


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

we woke up this morning with 6in slush all around the van, came over our shoes. Our friends van had a indoor shower running through the inside of there Autotrail via the sunroof as the snow melted on the roof. so we abandoned plans and are now siting in camping I Ocean Blue in Mohammedina it will take days to dry their van out. We will see if we will go round anti clockwise instead.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Woww……… from Ifrane to Mohammedina. Big difference in location. I assume you must have back-tracked to Fes or Meknes and then taken the Mway to the coast.

While chatting to someone in Rabat early this morning I had a live Skype look at the coast. It looked dull and overcast, hope it is better for you now.

.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

thank you we backtracked to fez and indeed took the motorway (about 10 euro) to here. Think we will hang around here fill gas bottles then try again going anti clockwise from Agadir on n10
anna


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi, when we toured Morocco last year, we purchased through iTunes, the Sygic Morocco GPS Navigation app for the iPhone/iPad. We paid about £25 for it and it did prove to be quite useful especially when used on the more accessible Moroccan roads.

I must say Elspeth, your knowledge and navigation skills on the Moroccan roads were better than any sat nav could ever offer and until we parted company with you and Ian, we didn't really need the Sygic sat nav's assistance! 

Wish I was there in Morocco now but it was not to be this year - however maybe next winter we can once again visit the land of the smiling faces again! 

Safe travels everyone! 

Sue & Gilbert xxx


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Sonesta said:


> I must say Elspeth, your knowledge and navigation skills on the Moroccan roads were better than any sat nav could ever offer and until we parted company with you and Ian, we didn't really need the Sygic sat nav's assistance!


Thank you Sue.

This year we bought the TomTom maps for about £45, not that you need sat nav for getting around Morocco but it is very helpful for finding the camping sites and wild camping spots in out of the way places when all you have are co-ordinates. Can highly recommend it.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

StanDup said:


> We've recently loaded Morocco maps onto our Garmin nuvi 1390 using garmin.openstreetmap.nl .
> 
> The instructions are here.
> 
> ...


Hey Barry, this is what it says, "gmapsupp.img
which can be directly loaded onto a GPS or its microSD chip. If placed inside the GARMIN directory this map can be activiated on a Garmin device"

Did it just work like that for you, (anyone may answer)? I tried on the DEZL760 and it didn't appear to work, so I grabbed the Nurvi1340 from the car and put that in the same folder as all the other img files. But I can't find it as a menu, Morocco is not automatically being recognised as a country..... I'm lost here.


----------

